# Which check valves do you guys use?



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

What kind of check valves do you guys use on your pressurized and DIY CO2 setups? Are these OK?

http://www.petco.com/product/7002/Profile-Check-Valve.aspx

Perhaps I should explain this a little better. I have one of these bubble counters with a check valve already in it (see link below), but I would like to put a check valve near the top of my tank as cheap insurance against the line possibly coming off the bubble counter someday.

http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...bble_counter&Category_Code=i3&Product_Count=3


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I think the general consensus is to get the brass one from Rex Grigg. I have one and it works great and is excellent quality. The cheap plastic ones are just that, cheap plastic ones.
Brian


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I use the brass check valves you can get at rexgrigg.com. The brass ones will last forever. The cheapo plastic ones will break down over time from the CO2. The last thing you want is a clog in a DIY CO2 system. BOOM!


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

red sea one are great


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

One more vote for Rex Grigg's brass check valve. I use it, and have had no problems for about two years now. No plastic check valve ever lasts more than a few months, in my experience.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

In carrying on with the theme of this thread... 

What would be the signs of a worn plastic check valve?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Leaking or failure of the check valve to prevent water backing up the line.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

When my plastic check valves stop working, as I recall, they don't close, but remain open in both directions all of the time. I suspect they would eventually crack and leak water everywhere.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have never had plastic ones go bad on me and have had them going for at least six months before, but I have replaced all of them with the brass ones from John. N (I assume he got them from Rex but could be wrong) and, unless overlooking getting one for a new tank set up and can only get a plastic one for short term use, I will ALWAYS use the brass ones.
so +1 for the brass ones (get from Rex, John N. is out of them and told me he does not plan on getting any more)

Just a note, I have only used Red Sea plastic check valves and they are supposed to be made for Co2 as they come in the Co2 set, so they have lasted for me before, but I can not imagine thay could be SOOOOOOOO much cheaper then the Brass one that it would be worth risking it.


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

For me, the seam between the 2 plastic pieces on the outer casing of the cheap, blue plastic check valve is where a small crack or leak will form and let the co2 leak out. They work for a while, but do develop cracks and leaks in time.

-Mike B-


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm everyone here is talking about check valves....... so here's my bit of question...

I have been using an ADA plastic check valve of almost a year now... and well according to everyones comment here... it would lose out... now i am worried.... I am just wondering.. besides the Brass type... how about ADA's glass type? Cabachon Ruby


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm using the ADA plastic one that comes with the Gray Parts Set with no problems.

I am going to upgrade to the Glass Ruby valve as soon as I've got some extra cash. They just look so nice!

Brian


----------

